# Pacesetter install question...04 GTO



## Slovak (Oct 20, 2011)

ok guys, 
so I am installing a set of pacesetter long tubes, ceramic coated on an 04 GTO 5.7 and it is automatic. 

Here is the catch, passenger side is all good, went to go install the driver side and hit a snag. Mind you I am working on an auto (not mine, a good friend of mines- read my info, I drove a jap crap before she blew up) the issue is that where that little loop is for the steering gear its hitting the trans cooler lines. I mean as in pushing on them to get em out the way. Here is the part number for them as seen on texas-speed, 66-72C2258. 

Anyone that has dealt with this issue please chime in, yes, the car is on jacks at the moment while my pos car is sitting next to it.

Thanks.

PS- I will call pacesetter on what they have to say, I pray that they wont say that the headers are for manuals cuz I will throw them back through their window for the crappy welds......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Disconnect the rack and lines and you will have the space you need to slide the header into place. Just don't steering input shaft move.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Doesn't matter auto or manual. 

Read this: Installing Headers? START HERE FIRST. - LS1GTO.com Forums Best install guide for the GTO that I know of. 

Also there is a very good presence of GTO owners in the Chi-town area. Look at the regional forums here and at ls1gto.com.


----------



## Slovak (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help, but I did my homework before I set to work on it. I have the steering rack hanging, the issue is that the header is contacting the trans cooler lines on the driver side, not as bad as before but still up on em. 

Bwinc, I will go through and see what people on that site say. Just trying to figure out on what to do for them trans lies to stop hitting the header.


----------



## Slovak (Oct 20, 2011)

BWinc said:


> Doesn't matter auto or manual.
> 
> Read this: Installing Headers? START HERE FIRST. - LS1GTO.com Forums Best install guide for the GTO that I know of.
> 
> Also there is a very good presence of GTO owners in the Chi-town area. Look at the regional forums here and at ls1gto.com.


I have gone through that about 6 times to see if it mentions anything about the trans line, but I am taking it that most headers clear that and don't have the "doughnut" style runner. As for now I used the DEI aluminum tape (don't know what is the proper name:confused) on the trans lines and power steering lines.

Also, I have tried to see if i would be able to bend the line to stray away the header but got nowhere and do not feel like cracking the line. As of now, thats how she will be until the more aggressive parts start piling up.

Thanks for your replies and I just can't wait to hear this thing scream with open mid pipes.


----------

